# my rbp only eat feeders!!



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i know this had to been ask before,but my red belly's will only eat feeders,i tryed shrimp,cichlid gold pellets,but they wont touch it,and i try to back off on the feeders but i worry that they will start nipping at each other or the pleco if they get to hungry,anu good advice on this one ,thanx in advance!!!!


----------



## canadianredbelly_22 (Mar 26, 2004)

the only way i can think of it starve them for 2-3 days and ween them off feeders thats what i did with mine and now they eat anything and everthing


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

nice im going to try that starting tomorrow,ill give them some beef heart or the pellets,or shrimp,or the cat"kidding"well thanx again for the advice!!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with canadienredbelly....Just make them hungry and they'll eat.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I say just starrve him he will eat other foods sooner or later!!


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Its harsh but they have to learn to eat what you give them. Mine are learning fairly quick.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes all piranhas do!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok ill try it out im going to feed the 2 in 2 days ,just a little worried about them nipping at each other ,well will see,thanx again for the info


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

Sometimes if you change the presentation, they'll eat meat.

To get my spilo to eat shrimp, I shave long thin slices from a frozen shrimp and then I release the pieces, one at a time, into the current. The piranha sees the meat fluttering in the current and pounces on it.

There is someone on this board that has rigged a little fishing pole to dance meat in front of his piranhas to make them attack it.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

:nod: I fed them a little bit of frozen shrimp and they loved it. I guess they were hungry enough to eat it. Thanks for suguesting to starve them for a few days. It worked!!!!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

it took mine a few weeks to get off of feeders, every once and a while he will starve himself until i give him one though.


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

I have been trying this method and it's been almost a week. They will not even look at the beefheart,steak, chicken or whatever else I have tried. I am not sure how long I should let this go on for.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

If there hungry enough they will eat. It worked for me.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I was putting shrimp tied to a string and dancing it in front of him for like 3 weeks. I left it in his tank overnight each time, not a bite. I caved in and bought him feeders, I put the bag in the tank so they could get used to the water. I turn my back for a few seconds and I see him inside the feeder bag eating away. He was a hungry fella. Just thought I would share my story on how tough it can be to get them off feeders, cause they can be stubborn.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

They are eating different things now. But they seem to love the beef heart and the feeders. They are not going after the shrimp like they do the beef heart. Thanks for the advice, It worked!


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Give beefheart a try. Just cut it into thin strips and give them an hour or two to try it. Another thing to try is earth worms. They move around alot, so they eill attract your p's


----------

